# Saban to Texas?



## Buck (Sep 19, 2013)

What's the scoop Bama fans?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

I saw him wearing a cowboy hat last week Buck.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2013)

Saban said he's "too old to start all over someplace new."

Besides, UA would match any offer that the longhorns had.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2013)

he will go to texas


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2013)

He didn't like the way Cleveland traded his boy Trent today. He's going up there to give that NFL thing a try. He's not going to be shown up by Jimmy Johnson.


----------



## Buck (Sep 19, 2013)

Hmmmm...  "I will NOT be the next head coach of the University of Alabama"


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2013)

Buck said:


> Hmmmm...  "I will NOT be the next head coach of the University of Alabama"



You're asking for it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

I think he would love the challenge of rebuilding Texas. Lots of money out there too.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

I can see it now Buck coaching Alabama. I will be on the sideline chasing him trying to get him his bacon and ham.


----------



## Buck (Sep 19, 2013)

riprap said:


> You're asking for it.



 

everybody loves a good Saban rumor.


----------



## Buck (Sep 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I can see it now Buck coaching Alabama. I will be on the sideline chasing him trying to get him his bacon and ham.



I'll be in Athens for the game Saturday, Charlie.  Bring that Bacon on!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2013)

Buck said:


> everybody loves a good Saban roumor.



oh........ i just thought you were trying to get us out of the Gradaddy dawg thread.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 19, 2013)

Buck said:


> Hmmmm...  "I will NOT be the next head coach of the University of Alabama"



He did say that didn't he........... Look nothing would surprise me now a days. That being said I don't think he is going anywhere, but if it were me I would dang sure use it to get me a raise.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

Buck said:


> I'll be in Athens for the game Saturday, Charlie.  Bring that Bacon on!



My son and Granson will be ate the LSU game. Maybe I can send some with them.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> oh........ i just thought you were trying to get us out of the Gradaddy dawg thread.



Now why would anybody want to get out of #1 thread on the sports forum.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Saban said he's "too old to start all over someplace new."



In other words their 1st offer wasn't high enough.


----------



## JKnieper (Sep 19, 2013)

He only goes if there is a high likelihood of the Bammers getting dinged by the NCAA.   Why else would he ever leave to go to another college program?  He's got the world by the short hairs in T-town!


----------



## golffreak (Sep 19, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Luckybuck (Sep 19, 2013)

He is going.  Will get a fat raise and 20 percent of the SW TV network.  Why not this day and time it is all about money and not loyalty.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2013)

He will go and the meltdown will be bad, very bad


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 19, 2013)

I heard he bought a lake house in Takes-us.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 19, 2013)

i hear austin is awesome-nick


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 19, 2013)

Billy Gibbons told Nick if he would grow a beard, he could sit in and party with the lil' ol' band from Takes-us.


----------



## golffreak (Sep 19, 2013)

I believe that most of you that think or know he will go actually want him to so he will be out of the SEC. He is not going to Texas.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 19, 2013)

Sorry Bammers, ZZ Top done sealed the deal.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> he will go to texas


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2013)

Buck said:


> Hmmmm...  "I will NOT be the next head coach of the University of Alabama"


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2013)

Buck said:


> everybody loves a good Saban rumor.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2013)

ClemsonRangers said:


> i hear austin is awesome-nick


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I saw him wearing a cowboy hat last week Buck.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

Ow Ow, the truth hurts, but it shouldn,t hurt me 6.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 20, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> He did say that didn't he........... Look nothing would surprise me now a days. That being said I don't think he is going anywhere, but if it were me I would dang sure use it to get me a raise.



heck he makes 5.7 million now.....(I think that's right.)
 that's 2.4 million more than CMR.

ooops my numbers are off a little bit,here is a run down who gets paid what.

Head Coach 	School 	Salary
Nick Saban 	Alabama 	$5.3 million
Les Miles 	LSU 	$3.7 million
Steve Spurrier 	South Carolina 	$3.5 million
Mark Richt 	Georgia 	$3.2 million
Kevin Sumlin 	Texas A&M 	$3.1 million
James Franklin 	Vanderbilt 	$3.0 million*
Will Muschamp 	Florida 	$3.0 million
Bret Bielema 	Arkansas 	$2.95 million
Butch Jones 	Tennessee 	$2.9 million
Gary Pinkel 	Missouri 	$2.7 million
Dan Mullen 	Mississippi State 	$2.6 million
Gus Malzahn 	Auburn 	$2.3 million
Mark Stoops 	Kentucky 	$2.2 million
Hugh Freeze 	Ole Miss 	$2.0 million


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2013)

nickel back said:


> heck he makes 5.7 million now.....(I think that's right.)
> that's 2.4 million more than CMR.
> 
> ooops my numbers are off a little bit,here is a run down who gets paid what.
> ...


That is only base salary. There are other monetary perks that come along with being a winning coach that most of the others will never experience.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow, some of you don't give up.  Y'all have been saying Saban would leave 7 years ago and you haven't stopped.

Just in case some of you didn't bother to get the facts, Saban's agent was contacted by some Texas regents  2 days after bama bead ND gauging the interest if mack Brown were to leave.  Note that Texas contacted Saban's agent, not the other way around.

Mack Brown currently has a contract at $5.3M/year and it expires in 2020.  He is lawyered up and his lawyer says if they try to fire Brown they will sue the pants off of UT (my words) and that Mack Brown has no intention of retiring.  UT's buyout would be astronomical.

Saban was asked about this at a ralley yesterday and his words were "I am too old to start over".

OK, let's see what some of you can "make up".


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 20, 2013)

Get ready....reel down.....


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 20, 2013)

I hear he had a set of horns delivered to his house this week!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 20, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> I hear he had a set of horns delivered to his house this week!



Yeah, they are a trophy from 2009.


----------



## Buck (Sep 20, 2013)

Texas has plenty of money to make this happen.  Throw in any sanctions Alabama may face Tuscaloosa may no longer be so desireable.  Something to think about anyway.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 20, 2013)

Buck said:


> Texas has plenty of money to make this happen.  Throw in any sanctions Alabama may face Tuscaloosa may no longer be so desireable.  Something to think about anyway.



I don't see Saban going to Texas and I don't see Bama being unwilling to match what Texas would offer.  Bama realizes how much money they are making BECAUSE of Saban and paying him more money would still be a great investment, as the cash would continue to flow into the university.  

What will be interesting is to see if Mack retires, or if UT pushes him out.  Mack's attorney has already said "be ready for a lawsuit" if Texas tries to force Mack into a resignation.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 20, 2013)

Buck said:


> Texas has plenty of money to make this happen.  Throw in any sanctions Alabama may face Tuscaloosa may no longer be so desireable.  Something to think about anyway.



Texas is the #1 revenue producing program in all of college athletics,...BAMA is #2,...the gap is not that wide.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is only base salary. There are other monetary perks that come along with being a winning coach that most of the others will never experience.



yep, I know,the man makes the $$$$ at UA. no reason to move on when he has built one heck of a program at UA.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 20, 2013)

nickel back said:


> heck he makes 5.7 million now.....(I think that's right.)
> that's 2.4 million more than CMR.
> 
> ooops my numbers are off a little bit,here is a run down who gets paid what.
> ...



 Mark Richt is the highest paid coach without a NC under his belt


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 20, 2013)

Most on here would love to have Saban as their coach, and if that cannot be the case, they want him out of the SEC.
What they forget is if Saban leaves and Alabama declines, they will not have any coat tails to ride

The fear of being PROCESSED for years to come is driving some

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 20, 2013)

Talking about job security. Saban destroys teams in NC games, then their programs go into a tail spin, and then they want to fire there coach and hire Saban


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> Mark Richt is the highest paid coach without a NC under his belt



I know your not bashing UGA.


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2013)

Funny how some take these threads seriously.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2013)

Heard Texas was offering $12 million dollars and would move Saban's home to Autin.


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Heard Texas was offering $12 million dollars and would move Saban's home to Autin.



I heard it takes a 2 5/16 ball.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2013)

riprap said:


> I heard it takes a 2 5/16 ball.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 20, 2013)

How many coaches have won a National Championship at 3 schools? That would be the biggest reason for him to go to Texas in my book(aside from their money). A new challenge, so to speak.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2013)

riprap said:


> I heard it takes a 2 5/16 ball.



Well done!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2013)

I knew Rip would hit that one a mile.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I knew Rip would hit that one a mile.



He did I give it a 10 out of 10....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2013)

It's obvious that Mark Richt has lost control of the Dawg fans in this forum.


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It's obvious that Mark Richt has lost control of the Dawg fans in this forum.



We're "gettin after it".


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2013)

Let's tee another one up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Let's tee another one up.



Mark Richt to Texas?


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Mark Richt to Texas?



What time?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2013)

He passed his house on the way.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2013)

I dont always hate on cfb teams but when I do it's usually Bama!


----------



## Luckybuck (Sep 20, 2013)

Just heard where the gas monkey has a special order car from a coach in Alabama, wanting a set of long horns on hood to represent his new school.  Could this be.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2013)

I heard the same thing


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I dont always hate on cfb teams but when I do it's usually Bama!



You hate on us, we hate on Auburn/Tennessee, they hate on UF/UGA we all hate on LSU. You know.... the circle of SEC life.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 20, 2013)

Naw... Hey... He's holding out for the Georgia Job...  

Cy Robertson is taking the Texas job...

Hey!!!


----------



## Doc Olly (Sep 21, 2013)

Saban ain't going anywhere,
Mack Brown better get his resume together cause he is out in 1-2 years.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 22, 2013)

Saban goes to Texas.

Funny how the Bammers love Saban so much now but they hated him at LSU.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2013)

I believe children are our future teach them well and let them lead the way!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Saban goes to Texas.
> 
> Funny how the Bammers love Saban so much now but they hated him at LSU.



More like envy than hate at that time.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 22, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Saban goes to Texas.
> 
> Funny how the Bammers love Saban so much now but they hated him at LSU.



I Never hated Saban at LSU myself, but hated him beating Bama year after year.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 22, 2013)

Well he is gone! Signed contract at 12:22 am last night. Leaving now , will be ready for next Saturdays game a t Texas!! He said he would call me when he arrives on Campus.   RT


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 22, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I believe children are our future teach them well and let them lead the way!



That is why I missed the Bama game last night and did what the kids wanted to do. We went bowling and wouldn't you know it, I was blessed with tv's tuned into the Bama Game all over the building.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2013)

fairhope said:


> That is why I missed the Bama game last night and did what the kids wanted to do. We went bowling and wouldn't you know it, I was blessed with tv's tuned into the Bama Game all over the building.


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 23, 2013)

For a while Saturday I thought Saban had gone to North Texas


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 23, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> For a while Saturday I thought Saban had gone to North Texas



I never considered Bama as being strong on special teams.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2013)

00Beau said:


> I Never hated Saban at LSU myself, but hated him beating Bama year after year.


You have to forgive emusmoocher. He doesn't have a real team to pull for so he makes up stuff about the fans of other teams just to have something to talk about.


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 23, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I never considered Bama as being strong on special teams.



Against Va Tech 1 Kick off ret for TD and 1 punt ret for TD

Against Colorado St 1 blocked punt ret for TD

Roll Tide


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It's obvious that Mark Richt has lost control of the Dawg fans in this forum.


Everyone of them needs to be suspended for the remainder of the season.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> I heard it takes a 2 5/16 ball.



That's his walk-in closet.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 23, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I never considered Bama as being strong on special teams.



Other than Javier Arenas, BAMA has been above avg. but not spectacular.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Other than Javier Arenas, BAMA has been above avg. but not spectacular.



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have to forgive emusmoocher. He doesn't have a real team to pull for so he makes up stuff about the fans of other teams just to have something to talk about.



Oh, I understand now.


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 25, 2013)

BREAKING NEWS;

Coach Nick Saban is still in Tuscaloosa


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 25, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> BREAKING NEWS;
> 
> Coach Nick Saban is still in Tuscaloosa



Nearly every UGA fan on this forum has been saying Saban would only be at Bama for a year or 2 ever since he's been there.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 25, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Nearly every UGA fan on this forum has been saying Saban would only be at Bama for a year or 2 ever since he's been there.



And though we were wrong, based on his last two stops, it wouldn't have been a surprise.  Even my Bama friends figured Saban's time in Tuscaloosa would be brief.


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 25, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Nearly every UGA fan on this forum has been saying Saban would only be at Bama for a year or 2 ever since he's been there.



The entire SEC was wishful thinking on the 1-2 year stint.
They want him gone badly. He is not only beating them on the field, but he is also killing them on the recruiting trail.

Can I get a Roll Tide?


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 25, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> The entire SEC was wishful thinking on the 1-2 year stint.
> They want him gone badly. He is not only beating them on the field, but he is also killing them on the recruiting trail.



No doubt about it.  He's the best in the game right now.


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 1, 2013)

Where is Saban?

He is still in Tuscaloosa working on the Crystal football collection


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> Where is Saban?
> 
> He is still in Tuscaloosa working on the Crystal football collection



That bama Stanford BCS title game will be a good one.


----------

